# Tabellen beschränken?



## chilly (6. August 2004)

Hi!
Ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit eine Tabelle zu beschränken, egal ob der eigentliche Inhalt, z.b. eine andere Tabelle normalerweise breiter ist.
Vielen Dank im Vorraus
chilly


----------



## scorpio-php (6. August 2004)

wie beschränken? also in breite und höhe?
ganz einfach mit width="angabe" und height="angabe"
für angabe dann entweder eine normale zahl für pixel, oder 1-100%

und so einbauen:


```
<table width="500" height="200"...><tr><td>...
```

hoffe ich konnt dir helfen

edit: naja und wenn du tabellen dareinstellen willst, die das mass der umgebenden nicht überragen, dann würd ich höhe und breite in %werten angeben - die beziehen sich dann auf den platz, den die 2. tabelle innerhalb der 1. zur verfügung hat.
ne andere möglichkeit gibts in html meines wissens nicht


----------



## Sebastianus (6. August 2004)

kurze Antwort: geht nicht - wenn ein Element in deiner Tabelle größer ist als die eigentlich Tabelle drumherum, wird sich der Platz einfach genommen! Da hilft nur es intelligenter zu schreiben und solche Fehler erst ga rnicht zu produzieren!


----------



## Gumbo (6. August 2004)

Es gibt mit CSS eine möglichkeit das Layout einer Tabelle zu fixieren:

&nbsp;&nbsp;table-layout: fixed

&nbsp;*&rsaquo;**&rsaquo;*&nbsp;CSS Table-layout


----------



## chilly (6. August 2004)

Hi!
Danke Gumbo. Ungefähr so hatte ich mir das vorgestellt, nur das Problem ist, dass ich die Tabelle nur in der Breite, aber nicht in der Höhe beschränken will.
Wenn ich deinen Tipp einbaue, wird die innere Tabelle abgeschnitten, ich hätte es dann doch lieber, dass der Inhalt der inneren Tabelle umgebrochen wird.
Danke im Vorraus
cH1LLy


----------



## Gumbo (6. August 2004)

Dann darf auch nur die Breite der Tabelle definiert sein.


----------



## chilly (6. August 2004)

Ok, dankeschön.
Wird dann leider nicht funktionieren.
Werde mein Projekt dann ein bisschen umbauen müssen.
Trotzdem vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Gumbo (6. August 2004)

Wie sieht denn dein "Projekt" aus? Möglicherweise kann ich dir helfen.


----------



## chilly (6. August 2004)

Ich will eine Tabelle in meine Seite per PHP includen, auf die ich keinen Einfluss habe. Also muss ich die Seite irgendwie in eine Tabelle oder ähnliches 'quetschen' ohne, dass dabei der rest der Seite verbreitert wird. (Weil sonst die Optik nicht mehr stimmt.)


```
<table width="200"><tr><td>
   <table width="300"><tr><td></td></tr></table>
</td></tr></table>
```

Also ich will, dass auf jeden Fall die Größe der äusseren Tabelle gilt. Der Text der in der inneren Tabelle ist soll dann von mir aus umgebrochen werden, sollte der nicht in die Zeile passen. (Bei Bildern geht das natürlich gar nicht.)
Bei der Methode mit CSS, die du mir vorgeschlagen hast, klappt das auch soweit, dass die Breite feststeht, nur wird der Rest, der dann übersteht einfach abgeschnitten und fehlt.

Gruß chilly


----------



## xxenon (7. August 2004)

Vielleicht hilft dir das  weiter...

MfG.


----------

